# Sheds



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Well, I'm finally on the board. I found two yesterday, a one point spike antler and a 4 pt. 2 1/2 yr old antler. Also my buddy spotted a mature buck still sporting his antlers as well as a few basket racks.


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

Good job man! I'm hoping to get out and walk around some this weekend. Nice find.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice one! I think I'll be heading down home in two weekends (28th and 1st) to check those properties. Let me know if you guys can make it down that weekend, I'll need help checkin all that land.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

good find its a great feeling to look over and there it is . what kink of area did you find them in . I also seen 4 bucks yesterday all together sporting there wood still here in summit county


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Had a buck cross the road in front of me last week..Only had one side...Saw 5 in a field feedind one buck with his head gear still on and 4 doe's...maybe....So they are starting to shed up here in the Ravenna area...Nice find keep up the good work........Jim.....


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I found them in a bedding area. Bedding areas are my most productive spots. I rarely find them in fields and only get a one or two on travel routes.


----------



## nwfish (Jan 16, 2008)

Found my first of the year today. Not a big one, but no chew marks and great for my small collecting right now. 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/41098


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Welp...looks like I need to get off my butt and get back out in the woods. My shed collection needs to expand.


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm still putting up the big "zero". Maybe I need to start cutting in front of him on our walks!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice find! Was this in central Ohio?


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

These are my finds So far in 2009, Only been out 3 times, dont know why camera says 2007, All these were found in the fields.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Interesting 8pt. pair there basscatcher!
Good Job!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Went out a couple hours tonight. Nada! Saw tons of deer though, nothing with horns.

When you guys talk about finding them in the fields, do you mean crop or fallow?


----------

